# Ginger 5 month old female needs a new home (scotland, central belt)



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all, my friend has a gorgeous ginger and white female kitten (ages 4-5 months) which she sadly has to rehome.

Daisy is fully vaccinated, flead and wormed and has never been outside, she is in perfect health and is a typical crazy kitten, she has not been neutered.

Any questions get in touch and I'll get back to you, I should be able to send a picture via text later today if required.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

How does she get on with other pets?


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

She currently lives with another kitten, he is a few months older than her but she wears the trousers. 
She isn't aggressive but can be a bit of a pest (typical kitten) jumping around the older kitten, she's very playful. She has never been around dogs, since being rescued she has lived with my friend, her daughter and the other kitten and hasn't been outside to socialize.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

I so wish i could take her on, but i've got a 10 month old kitten and a 4 month old in a 1 bed flat  Hope she finds a lovely home soon!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

thats a shame, i hope she finds a home quickly, usually this forum is full of people complaining they can't find kittens yet nobody seems interested in poor wee daisy!


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

It's maybe because it's central Scotland, i think most people are from England on here. Would have been perfect for me if i was in a position to take her as i'm from central Scotland


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

there is or at least used to be a fair few cat people from scotland but many more from england i suppose. i'll just have to keep bumping this thread up and hope someone comes along soon


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Just got a pic of Daisy


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

just bumping this up


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous! I hope she finds a home soon! *bump bump bump*


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww she is lovely!! Would love to have her but live in southern England!!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmm i will have a talk with OH tonight, i have two male cats both 2 years old, they have been nuetered though, do you think this would be ok? I would love another one (although only had these two for a month), just have to check with the mister first.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi there just PM'd you again Regarding Daisy, if you still looking for a home for her my friend could take her as early as Sunday.


----------



## MuppetWorld (Aug 3, 2010)

What happened? Did she find a home?


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

whereabouts is she?


----------



## Haywp123 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does she have a new home yet?


----------

